# I lost my lease



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Our landowner notified us that heâ€™s not going to renew the leases for 2020. Heâ€™s decided to take back control so he can offer day hunts for deer and pigs. If anyone hears of an opening in eastern Brazoria county please let me know. I am open to bow only opportunities.

Gary


----------

